# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  La ola de frío se asienta este lunes con nevadas generalizadas en casi toda la península

## sergi1907

Se esperan temperaturas de hasta -9ºC en zonas del interior de España.

La ola de frío, que llegó el domingo a España, se asienta este lunes con nevadas generalizadas en el país. La Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (AEMET) ha activado la alerta naranja ante la previsión de una acumulación de nieve entre 22 y 24 centímetros en la zona suroccidental asturiana y en la Cordillera y los Picos de Europa.

Un total de 37 provincias se encuentran en alerta por fuerte oleaje, lluvias, frío, nevadas y viento. La AEMET ha decretado aviso por importante de nieve en provincias de Andalucía, Cantabria, Castilla y León, Navarra, Comunidad Valenciana, País Vasco y Principado de Asturias, mientras que continúan bajo alerta amarilla por nieve otras como Madrid donde se prevé una acumulación de 15 centímetros en la sierra.

La cota de nieve se situará en los 900/1300 metros en el tercio sur de la península y en Baleares, y en 500/900 metros en el resto del territorio peninsular.

En cuanto a las temperaturas podrían alcanzar hasta -9ºC en zonas del interior como la Serranía de Cuenca y Guadalajara y en la Sierra de Madrid. Durante el día las temperaturas irán en descenso en el noroeste peninsular, en el extremo suroeste y en la zona de levante y en ascenso en el interior de la mitad sur peninsular, y sin cambios en el resto. En cambio, por la noche irán en descenso en la mitad oeste peninsular, y en ascenso en el área mediterránea y también prevén heladas en amplias zonas del interior de la península.

La provincia de Málaga está en alerta por vientos que podrían alcanzar rachas máximas de 70 km/h. En el resto del país el viento soplará de componente sur girando al norte en el noreste de Gerona y Baleares, y de componente norte en el resto del país, girando al sur en el litoral de Galicia. Además, habrá intervalos de viento fuerte en casi todas las zonas costeras de la península, en el Valle del Ebro, Menorca y Canarias.

La AEMET ha activado el aviso amarillo por olas en Cádiz, Huelva, La Gomera, La Palma, Tenerife, Cantabria, A Coruña, Lugo, Pontevedra, Guipúzcoa, Vizcaya y Asturias.

Asimismo, estarán en alerta por lluvias las ciudades autonómicas de Ceuta y Melilla y la provincia de Cádiz, que también se encuentra en riesgo por tormentas. El cielo estará nuboso o cubierto con precipitaciones en el extremo norte peninsular, en la mitad oriental de la península, Baleares, y pudiendo ser fuertes en el área del estrecho y Melilla. Las precipitaciones tenderán a remitir a lo largo del día en el interior de la mitad este peninsular.

Por último, habrá intervalos nubosos en el resto de la península, sin descartar alguna precipitación débil de madrugada, y pudiendo estar poco nuboso en el extremo occidental. En canarias, el cielo estará nuboso en el norte de las islas y con intervalos en el sur, además de probabilidad de algunas lluvias débiles.

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/nacio...33537_305.html

----------

frfmfrfm (19-ene-2015),Jonasino (19-ene-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

¿Otra vez condenados al anticiclón-tapón en el Atlántico?

Fuente: http://en.ilmatieteenlaitos.fi/weather-abroad

----------

